

Google Tech Talk on Merb & Rubinius - ezmobius
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcMklv40YMY

======
qhoxie
Great talk Ezra! Congrats on all your recent successes with Merb, etc.

~~~
ezmobius
thanks!

